# interested in bear dogs....



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

this is the first year that i have thought about hunting bear, and so far i am very excited and anxious to go even though i didn't get a tag this year. i am going to set out a bait pile when its legal on my property in the newberry unit to watch and see if there's any action, but i would like to try hunting with bear dogs. i was watching michigan out-of-doors thursday night and they were training bear dogs. they mentioned the name of the dogs they were using, but unfortunately i missed it because of the 4 other people in the house at the time. they looked exactly like beagles...but a little bigger. and they are the type of dog that i would want. if anyone could tell me the name of them, i would really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## eyemaster (Jul 4, 2004)

oneluckyhunter ,
one of the dogs that people use for bears are platthounds. I dont know if these are the dogs you saw but maybe this will help you. do you know anyone in your area that runs dogs or has reasonable hunt rates? I do have a tag for newberry area 3rd season .


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

they were using walkers


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

take a look at Big Game's avatar for a fine example of one. funny how the "beagle comparison is often used. SG


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Isnt the correct name "Treeing Walkers" as opposed to "Running Walkers"??
Thats what I've always heard them called. 
BTW, that was an excellent segment on MOD re training bear dogs. I thought it presented a good image of hound hunters to the general public.
Nastty B.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Yep they were walkers. Around here these are probably the most often used breed of bear dogs. There are also strains of walkers that are running walkers that have been bred not to tree. They are built more like a greyhound and are used on game that doesn't tree, mainly fox and coyote. Of course walkers aren't the only hounds out there that make a bear dog. The hound breeds are walkers, plotts, english (both redtick and bluetick), redbone, and black & tans. Some work better on bear than others. I have seen some good plotts and blueticks on bear. I have a redtick that I'm waiting for the training season to open to see if he's a bear dog or not. Most guys that hunt walkers like them for the speed and brains they have. There are good ones in all the breeds though.


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

thanks all for letting me know what type of breed i was watching on tv. now for another question...how much would one cost?? if i got it as a puppy?? and what would i really have to do to train it?? run it with other dogs or just take it to the woods and see if it can start on its own??


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh you wont even want to participate in a hunt behind hounds for bears. Once you see one finished to a tree I'm afraid it would be all over for you my friend. The countless hours of running bear, training dogs, meeting new friends, (just to name a few) would probably consume the rest of your days and dollars. :yikes: It is the best thing for me. I used to hunt deer like crazy but since I got hounds I don't even care to go out for deer season. 

To answer your questions though:

I have seen pups go far as cheap as free for as much as quite a few hundred dollars. It all depends on what the sire and dam are out of and if they are good dogs. Just because the parents are papered and good dogs doesn't mean that your pup will turn out. A friend and I was talking with some old timers at a club the other night and he put it this way. He had hunted for bear with dogs for about 15 years. In that time he and his friends went through over 200 dogs. Out of that he said only a handful were true bear dogs. I think he is probably pretty accurate. A bear dog in my book is one that will start a track and finish it to a tree with consistency. Now there are alot of dogs out there that will run a track when you turn them down but it seems like they never make it to a tree with a bear in it. 

As for training you can lay drags in the yard and turn out trapped **** to it. That would help but if the dog is going to hunt he will start all on his own usually. The best thing to do is take it to the woods when young and let it run squirrels, rabbits, whatever it will. You can always address the trash issue later with a shock collar. The main thing is to give them the opportunity to learn how their nose works. Alot of guys also will turn out feral cats for their dogs to run as they will usually run and tree right away. Also if you are serious about running bear you would need to get more than just one dog. I have heard of a few dogs treeing bear all by thereselfs but for the most part you will need a few. I think a good number of dogs would be four. Of course if you have buddies that want to do it also you can each get a few dogs and run together. 

There is definately alot of cost and commtiment to owning bear hounds. I think that is one of the reasons I don't get real excited about deer season anymore. I'm to involved with my dogs. But I tell you there is nothing better than hearing your dogs work out a cold track and then in a few hours you and a good friend head into a tree to see a nice black bear looking down at you.


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

Big Game said:


> Oh you wont even want to participate in a hunt behind hounds for bears. Once you see one finished to a tree I'm afraid it would be all over for you my friend. The countless hours of running bear, training dogs, meeting new friends, (just to name a few) would probably consume the rest of your days and dollars. :yikes: It is the best thing for me. I used to hunt deer like crazy but since I got hounds I don't even care to go out for deer season.
> 
> 
> Hahaha Biggame..
> ...


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

"I thought it presented a good image of hound hunters to the general public.
"

Hey, if anyone happens to have a copy of that or knows when it might air again, please let me know since over the past two years, I have gotten a very ill feeling for hound-runners. Although I know the issues I have had are probably with the few and not the majority, it has been my first and only look into hound-hunting bears and I just have not been able to get rid of the feeling of disrespect when I even hear the words. However, I am very open-minded and would love to be shown the real joy of that style of hunting. So, I am disappointed that I missed the episode. Please someone send me a PM if you happened to tape it.

Thanks


----------

